# Rebuilding Help - Earthquake Jake Watson - 1996 Alpinestars RSA 940 Downhill Bike



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dear MTBR Family-

I recently found through Jake's facebook page, a past friend who owned a motorcycle and had traded for Jake's 1996 Alpinestars RSA 940 downhill bike. The frame was too big for the guy and he removed all the parts over the years. At some point, the rear linkage was removed.

My goal is to try and rebuild this bike back to original and get it running again. There are a lot of parts to find for this thing, some I have already, some I am searching the net for. Any help or pointing me in a certain direction would be greatly appreciated.









Here is the early wish list if anyone has parts they are willing to sell or know of:

FRAME	Alpinestar rsa 940 - NEED REAR LINKAGE
Fork Marzocchi Bomber Z1 Original 
brakes	Formula NOS
rims mavic 121

Thanks everyone!

Jake's Family


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey guys,
I had the privelege of racing against Jake. He was a class act and cool kid.

In 95 I raced the Alpinestarts ALS 900 (99% sure that was the name) and it was a great bike for its day. I don't think I've seen one since the mid 90s so this could be a tough search. I'll keep my eyes pealed. Set up an ebay search for Alpinestars frames. Good chance you'll have to buy a whole frame to get the linkage parts you need. The other parts shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Take a stab at joining RetroBike in the UK and on FaceBook the Vintage bike forum and Retro bike forums. Lots of Alpinstars collectors there from what I can tell.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

and please....what is it your looking for?
Do you know how the bike was spec'd?
I never raced him, but I got to practice along some of the early guys (and Missy)...wish I knew then what I know now...even though I still would've lost to them!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Jake's memorial FB page may help w your quest, lots of helpful old pals there that may have leads on stuff:
https://www.facebook.com/earthquake.j.watson?fref=ts


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. . . I am actually the one, Jake's younger brother, who runs that page on behalf of Jake's family. We have a lot of pictures and some videos we release from time to time. 

I have been able to find most of the other parts I need: z1 bomber in Canada, Formula NOS brakes in Norway. . . not easy but those are the easy ones I guess. I called Alpinestars and they dont have anything as these frames havent been made since 98ish? 

I appreciate the heads up and the help. 

Ride safe, 


Josh


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Syklystt- 

Thanks for the response. Here is what I am needing at this time.

- rear linkage to an alpinestars downhill frame, or the entire frame itself 
- Marzocchi z1 bomber fork from 1996 (preferred) / 1997 
- Formula NOS disk brakes 
- Mavic wheels that can accept disk brakes (I believe Jake had the 121 rims)

I have most of the other old parts or can find them. . . for example, Kore has about 400 Elite stems from 1996-1998 still sitting in a warehouse.

Thanks for the help! 


Josh
jwlinn at gmail


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff-

I have posted on Retrobike UK and Pinkbike (which seems mostly from Canada). . . I just joined the facebook group under Jake's page and will post my request shortly! 

Thanks so much for the advice - very much appreciated. 


Josh


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fillet-Brazed- 

You too were a racer back in the day? As I remember them, they were the good ole days. I too raced but never made it beyond Expert - trying to keep up with Jake as an older brother was always a challenge. Who did you race for back then? Downhill? 

Thanks for keeping an eye out for me. I have been trolling the Ebay sites (worldwide), there are just not a lot of the full suspension Alpinestars out there. A lot of hard tail Alpinestars though. 

If you are able to come up with anything, please do not hesitate to reach out. I also run Jake's facebook page, so I can always be found there too! 

Ride safe. 


Josh


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I may have a black Z1 Bomber from that era. It's yours if you want to pay shipping. I will have to check when I get home from a trip on Sunday. I'll let you know.

frog


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Frog-

Thanks for the offer! Please let me know and I would be more than happy to pay shipping. . . if you are in California, buy you a beer?

Thanks!

Josh
[email protected]


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Do you have pics of the fork he used by chance?


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

shoot me an email please and I will send you all the pics I have of that bike. 

josh


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a vague recollection that the Alpinestars suspension bike from that era was also labeled differently and marketed by someone else, like Raleigh. The pinch for the seatpost looks a lot like something found on a ControlTech made frame.


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Double-

Yes, the Raleigh bikes had similar rear linkage. . . https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...hats-wrong-raleigh-bikes-308920.html;1024;768

Not exactly the same but close. I wonder if they are somewhat interchangeable? I have reached out to Alpinestars as the previous message suggested, the guy I spoke with Brian has been there 8 years and said bikes were long gone before he came through. I have my brothers address book from 99 and the numbers for Alpinestars are all disconnected.

Josh


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

do you some pictures of the bike that we can use for ref.


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pictures of Jake's Alpinestars RSA 940*

A couple guys have asked for any older photos of Jake's bike. These are the few that we have. It is a bit difficult to get a clear shot of his bike, but you can get an overall idea.

I would like to thank all who have responded to my post. It is truly amazing how many good people are out there and willing to do what they can to help. Reminds me of how Jake was over the years with his friends and those he just met.

I have a good feeling that once I can figure out the rear linkage, the rest of the bike is a certainty!

Ride safe.

Josh


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

similar (?) bike from '95


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Huelse- 

That rear end looks exactly like the same one used on the 96 bikes. I would imagine that they are interchangeable. Do you know where one might exist? 

Thanks,


Josh


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry, no. I took this picture in 1995 at the Kaprun WC. That's all I know about this bike. Just thought the picture might help.
Good luck!


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Search Raleigh RAM on ebay.


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

I appreciate the heads up. . . it certainly gives me one more year to look at. . . unfortunately, there are not a lot of Alpinestars frames on the market in the full suspension models. I will find it. . . they are out there. 

thanks for the help! 


Josh


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not sure if it helps, I could be wrong, but believe that a person named Mona Gabay or something like that was the designer for Alpinestars back then.

I had a 92 XC bike that broke the frame and it was replaced with a 95 I believe. Somehow, I was told about the design guy and made note of it in one of the Alpinestars catalogs I have. 

He may or may not be a source of info. Just trying to help.

PK


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Everyone- 

I was able to locate an alpinestars and just got my hands on it last week! I have already started the build process and with a few more parts still coming in the mail, I should be all set. I will post pictures on here shortly. Or, is there a better forum to post the rebuild photos in? 

thanks for all the help! 


Josh


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's fine!


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Everyone - the rebuild of Jake's Alpinestars has begun! Please visit Jake's Facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/earthquake.j.watson

I will be posting updates to that site along with pictures and notes. If you are not a friend, simply send me a request and we will get you added. There is an album started there for this bike.

Thanks Everyone!

Josh


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bike Build Photos - 1 through 4*

Here are some pictures of the bike build!

Josh


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I remember those days riding with Jake i could not afford alot and he was good to me with his hand me downs. AC hubs and Mavic 217 rims I may be able to hunt my old set down. I miss that guy.


----------



## mrultimate (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all ALPINSTAR Fans,

I have a frame like this on the pictures in my garage. And you won't believe but I drive it from ~1996 up to now. I bought that bike before several years from a freak who was the owner of the bikediscount in Bonn/Germany. He was the general importeur for Alpinstars since they stop selling bikes in Europe.
The bike is nearly complete original, the frame with the rear FOX and a Judy downhill forke still working up to now. I changed the wheels to XTR+Mavic and the front changer to XTR. Brakes are a Magura Race line (yellow). 
If someone is interested I can put some pictures online or can send them to you.


----------



## EarthquakeJakeWatson31299 (Jan 28, 2009)

please send me pictures if you can. Thank you so much!

Josh

[email protected]


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The classic Earthquake Jake bike, in my mind, is the Mountain Cycle San Andreas. I met him sometime after he got back on Mountain Cycle.


----------

